# Log futon



## dougdeg (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi
im wanting to try and build a log futon couch, any one have ideas or plans they can share for this. is the hardware a must or can they be built without.

also wheres the best place to get a cushion and material


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

I build one like this for a friend and he had a metal futon couch like the cheaper ones you can buy at the dept stores and all I did use the measurements of the couch and build a new one out of fence post. and use the frame of the existing couch that holds the mattress. I had to use longer bolts but it all worked out all good. I lost the pics on computer or I would post them.

Joey


----------



## dougdeg (Jan 29, 2008)

any ideas where i can get the metal frames for a futon


----------

